# Advice...



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

As you know, I am new to chicken raising. I spoil my 3 chickens and I swear sometimes they get upset when I don’t talk to them(just let me live in my fantasy🙂)

My neighbor may want to get me a rooster (thinking he will be around3-4 mos). I haven’t considered a rooster as I did not want have to deal with chicks). I am afraid that it will create fights among the ladies and that my ladies will no be as attached to me.

Should I take it if offered? Opinions please.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where personalities come in. You can't know how they'll react unless/until a roo is brought into the mix. One of the forum members brought a rooster but it didn't affect the way the girls interacted with him.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

There's no real need for a rooster if you don't want one. Doesn't seem to make a difference in how my hens react to me whether there's a rooster or not. Chickens are as individual as people.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

My flock of hens did not become less needy when they got their rooster. They still run up for treats, they still peck me in the back of the knees if I don't provide, they still follow me around. The ones that were super friendly are still super friendly, and the ones that wouldn't care if I died still wouldn't care if I died. The rooster does, however, seem to prevent hen on hen bullying and fights. Not that they got into extreme fights before, but he rather quickly intervenes if he notices a _particular _hen getting a little too nasty.

That being said, having a rooster doesn't mean you'll get chicks unless you incubate or let a broody hen sit. If you collect the eggs every day, chicks won't develop, so you don't have to worry about it. 

If you only have 3 hens, though, I would be concerned for their health with a rooster. Recommended ratio is usually 6 hens for 1 rooster. Any less, and you might find that your hens' backs are becoming bare or their feathers are starting to look bedraggled, and at that point you can also assume the ladies are getting fed up and stressed about their rooster. I would wait to add a rooster to your flock until you have at least 6 hens, otherwise you'll likely have problems.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Lillith said:


> My flock of hens did not become less needy when they got their rooster. They still run up for treats, they still peck me in the back of the knees if I don't provide, they still follow me around. The ones that were super friendly are still super friendly, and the ones that wouldn't care if I died still wouldn't care if I died. The rooster does, however, seem to prevent hen on hen bullying and fights. Not that they got into extreme fights before, but he rather quickly intervenes if he notices a _particular _hen getting a little too nasty.
> 
> That being said, having a rooster doesn't mean you'll get chicks unless you incubate or let a broody hen sit. If you collect the eggs every day, chicks won't develop, so you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> If you only have 3 hens, though, I would be concerned for their health with a rooster. Recommended ratio is usually 6 hens for 1 rooster. Any less, and you might find that your hens' backs are becoming bare or their feathers are starting to look bedraggled, and at that point you can also assume the ladies are getting fed up and stressed about their rooster. I would wait to add a rooster to your flock until you have at least 6 hens, otherwise you'll likely have problems.


Having a good rooster is like having a good farm dog, you want all of the same attributes, gentle, smart, perceptive, protective etcetera. It's worth the time to find a good laid back non-aggressive roo. They are out there.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Poultry Judge said:


> Having a good rooster is like having a good farm dog, you want all of the same attributes, gentle, smart, perceptive, protective etcetera. It's worth the time to find a good laid back non-aggressive roo. They are out there.


Yes, there certainly are good roosters out there. I am happy with mine; he's non-aggressive, polite with the ladies, and watchful. But, he has six mature hens and even then I notice a few broken feathers from him treading. He's just doing as nature intended, no fault of his own, but I think if I had less than that I would start seeing bare backs.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Ptamom said:


> As you know, I am new to chicken raising. I spoil my 3 chickens and I swear sometimes they get upset when I don’t talk to them(just let me live in my fantasy)
> 
> My neighbor may want to get me a rooster (thinking he will be around3-4 mos). I haven’t considered a rooster as I did not want have to deal with chicks). I am afraid that it will create fights among the ladies and that my ladies will no be as attached to me.
> 
> Should I take it if offered? Opinions please.


Hahah my chooks spoiled too and they get mad if I don’t pet them


----------

